

Webslug: The hot or not of website performance tools - sant0sk1
http://webslug.info

======
lpgauth
It's weird that the color for the winner is red and looser green. It's kinda
counter intuitive from what we are used to (ex: traffic lights).

~~~
speek
It just happened to be that the page on the left would always be green, the
page on the right would always be red... It doesn't look dependent on winner
or loser.

~~~
lpgauth
Oh, I guess I was unlucky... Still an odd behavior.

------
ericb
Is the submitter the author, or do they post here?

~~~
kbcool
I'm the author. I just found out about ycombinator by finding my site on it.
So I didn't submit it.

Glad to see it got so much interest. There were literally tens of thousands of
people trying it out just a few hours ago.

~~~
ericb
I'm writing a hosted load testing solution at <http://testomatix.com>. It
might be nice to cross promote at some point. Maybe something like I recommend
your site to see how you stack up to competitors, and you suggest mine for
load testing. Drop me a line with your email if you're interested. I'm ebeland
on gmail.

